# Running The Juniper SSL VPN  Client On FreeBSD



## webugz (Feb 14, 2012)

Has anyone succeeded in getting the Juniper SSL VPN Client, Network Connect, working on Freebsd FreeBSD?

Typically on a Linux machine after logging into a secure web and when clicking on the Start button for the Network Connect will lunch a Java applet that in turn installs some files into $HOME/.juniper_networks/network_connect on the first run. Thereafter, the VPN client software will set up a VPN tunnel with the server.

I have verified that Java is working on my FreeBSD PC, however nothing gets run after clicking the Start button. Verified $HOME confirmed nothing got installed.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tingo (Feb 14, 2012)

You need Java "web start" for that. Did you select the "web" option when you installed Java on your FreeBSD machine?


----------



## webugz (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Torfinn.
I 've verified Java working on this url http://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
Nothing seems happaning after clicking the Start button for the Network Connect.


----------



## redw0lfx (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you have /usr/local/bin/itweb-javaws provided by java/icedtea-web?


You also need java/openjdk6 installed. You might need to rebuild it with option ICEDTEA and then install the above package, as the WEB option is now deprecated.

You can then test if Java Web Start is working for you, by visiting this link javaPlatformTest and performing step 2 which will give you a calculator applet.


----------



## webugz (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for your response redw0lfx. Yes, itweb-javaws is present; however, I guess perhaps the javaws stuff is not working good on FreeBSD. I've tried running couples of .jnlp apps without successfully launching any of them. I've no issues with applets.
Any the way, I've found the official Juniper doc which states that FreeBSD is not a platform supported. Sigh.


----------

